
Songs that reduce anxiety by up to 65%, according to neuroscience - raulk
https://www.inc.com/melanie-curtin/neuroscience-says-listening-to-this-one-song-reduces-anxiety-by-up-to-65-percent.html
======
analyticascent
Not at all surprised that Marconi Union made the top cut :-)

"Ambient Transmissions Volume 2" is one of the greatest flow state albums I've
ever heard:

[https://marconiunion.bandcamp.com/album/weightless-
ambient-t...](https://marconiunion.bandcamp.com/album/weightless-ambient-
transmissions-vol-2)

